# Digit Forum Issues???



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello Friends!

So Digit Forum is back again and in a much better look as well as features. I am sure there must be a lot of doubts flowing in the minds of most of my forum friends. So lets clear them here...

As for mine, I too have a few doubts...

1. What happened to all our previous suscribed threads? Dont tell me they are all gone as I had a lot of information there...

2. How can I upload my avtar again as there is no sign of my previous avtar??? I tried to do that through Edit Avtar, but it gives only one option, i.e. do not use an avtar...

3. What is Rep Power???

4. Can we change the colour of the forum as per our choice??? Dont mind, but I am not much impressed with the present colour, but thats just my personal openion.

I have a few suggestions also. Here they go...

1. I have a feeling that the new look of this forum is somewhere realated to the size of every page that's opening. I have just explored a little bit in the forum as of now and have already lost 9 MB from my precious bandwidth. Per page without any avtar at present is roughly of about 250-300 KB. Now that's heavy... If possible, make it light so that we dont have to think before exploring...

Please add in your own comments, doubts etc about this forum.

Thank you.


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 25, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hello Friends!
> 
> So Digit Forum is back again and in a much better look as well as features. I am sure there must be a lot of doubts flowing in the minds of most of my forum friends. So lets clear them here...
> 
> ...



Hello.
The answers you seek:


1. Erm...aah....they're gone. Strange things happen when migrating databases.

2. Load a custom avatar from your PC and it'll change. Don't worry about the option.

3. You can now add and subtract reputation (rep) points to members. So if you approve or disapprove of someone on the forum, use add to reputation button (on the right-hand corner of the post) to express your opinion. Your rep power will determine how many points you can add or subtract from someone's rep. The rep power will depend on your post count and your reputation. We're still to finalise the rules for this feature. Expect to see an announcement soon.

You can also rate threads on a scale of 1-5. The lowest rated threads may or may not incur admin wrath. 



4. Coming Soon.

I'm not sure if the forum's _that_ heavy, but your suggestion warrants looking into and we'll do so.

Hope this helps.


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 25, 2006)

i have uploaded the avatar to my profile, it is showing that the avatar is in my profile (in the EDIT PROFILE PICTURE)
but, still i when i go to EDIT AVATAR , it is not showing any image? can u please tell how to upload one

ok one more thing, what r the ranks now i have seen members, senior members, junior members, and admin.......


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 25, 2006)

ewww, pls change the default theme asap , i think everyone will agree on that current theme puts lots of strain on eyes , pls use something with colors like the old phpbb default theme used ie. sub silver . and i am still not able to figure out how to put back the avatar .


			
				fatbieng said:
			
		

> 2. Load a custom avatar from your PC and it'll change. Don't worry about the option.


How ?


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 25, 2006)

Still gotta update all that.

Right now our priority is seeing that the forum can stay up and not crash every time I sneeze.


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 25, 2006)

ok no prob i think that we can survive without the avatars also 

and what about the ranks?

also, is it permitted that we can list our blogs, etc in our signature?


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 25, 2006)

*avatar*

In the Custom Avatar Panel, there's a radio button that says "Use Custom Avatar"

Even I couldn't find it at first.


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 25, 2006)

please see the image , there is no option saying that use cutom avatar


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 25, 2006)

No links or html of any sort allowed in signatures, now or ever... Most of the rules remain the same.

Also, like fatbeing said, we're not really interested in changing skins right now or adding any features that are "visual". We're still testing, and we decided that the best way to stress test and debug the last few niggling problems is to open it to the public.

So let us know if you find issues. Every now and then I get a database error, but a lot less than before. We're still working on that. Apart from that if there's anything, let us know, we'd appreciate it.

Raaabo


----------



## yrana2002 (Apr 25, 2006)

Most of the smiley's are not working. 

See this  

I know this is a nominal thing, but after all, smiley's are a part of a attractive post. 

But after all, really happy the forum's atleast back & running again.

Used to keep logging in every hour, but always in vain.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 25, 2006)

lot better now...
i almost stopped typing the thinkdigit forums url in my adress bar....
if it was not to the mail in my inbox it would vae taken more time before i knew digit is up


----------



## True Geek (Apr 25, 2006)

The new skin is bad and heavy on eyes.............


----------



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2006)

fatbeing said:
			
		

> 1. Erm...aah....they're gone. Strange things happen when migrating databases.



Dont tell me! Its going to give me an heart attack! Please do something to get it all back...
And for the web page size, I checked it again and the results were again the same, very heavy!

PLEASE DO SOME THING...


----------



## janitha (Apr 25, 2006)

As others have written, downloading the pages is a bigg strain on the bandwidth and going though it is a greater strain to the eyes.


----------



## wastebag (Apr 25, 2006)

Actaully very big web pages! For dial up users like us, its impossible to work in such a forum. Forum admin, do something. For broadband users, it's atleast affordable, but for us, no ways.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2006)

Still not able to load my avtar as the option to add one is not available...


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 25, 2006)

same problem here, not able to see the avatar

but this blue color is a lot better


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 25, 2006)

There is an option in *User CP -> Edit Options -> Number of Posts to Show Per Page*.
U can set them as per ur requirements


----------



## True Geek (Apr 25, 2006)

i can't find how to set avatar...... 
do something


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 25, 2006)

Aha! 

You should be able to upload avatars now...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 26, 2006)

please do something to the quick reply box, it requires one to clik some button always to post things, thats annoying


----------



## janitha (Apr 26, 2006)

And the time shown in the forum is about 6 hours backwards.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 26, 2006)

@Fatbeing: There's an option to compress output pages.. Gzipped output or something like that.. Enable that and it'l make the forum faster and also take less bandwidth..


----------



## cvvikram (Apr 26, 2006)

Yup couple of the above mentioned bugs/features needs to fixed or provided and after that this forum will be competative as others.


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 26, 2006)

Locking this thread.

Please use this to report anything more about the forum:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27203


----------

